# مشاكل صعود الحمأة و ظواهر الرغوة و الروائح



## ssf_chemist (10 يوليو 2011)

*مشاكل صعود الحمأة و ظواهر الرغوة و الروائح*​ 




في هذا الموضوع سوف يتم التطرق إلى مختلف المشاكل الشائعة في محطات المعالجة من ارتفاع الحمأة إلى الرغوة إلى الروائح الكريهة ....الخ.


*1- ارتفاع (صعود) الحمأة Sludge Rising*


في بعض الحالات يتم ملاحظة ارتفاع أو طفو الحمأة لسطح حوض الترسيب الثانوي بعض فترة ترسيب قصيرة. السبب في هذه الظاهرة يعود إلى حدوث حالة إزالة نترجة (Denitrification) حيث يتم خلالها تحول النترات و النتريت إلى غاز النتروجين ضمن ظروف لاهوائية ضمن طبقة الحمأة المتجمعة أسفل حوض الترسيب. في البداية يتم حجز هذا الغاز ضمن طبقة الحمأة و عندما تزداد كمية الغاز الناتجة فإنها تصعد للأعلى و تسحب معها الحمأة إلى سطح حوض الترسيب. و يمكن تمييز صعود الحمأة عن انتفاخ الحمأة بملاحظة فقاعات غاز النتروجين و المواد الصلبة الطافية. و يمكن ملاحظ ذلك مخبريا" عبر أخذ عينة من الحمأة و وضعها ضمن اسطوانة و الانتظار لمدة ساعة تقريبا حيث في البداية ستترسب الحمأة ثم و بعد حوالي 30 دقيقة ستبدأ في الصعود مجددا".

يمكن التغلب على حالة صعود الحمأة عبر ما يلي:

· زيادة معدل سحب الحمأة المنشطة المعادة من حوض الترسيب مما يخفض زمن مكوث الحمأة بالحوض.

· تخفيض معدل تدفق السائل الممزوج الخارج من حوض التهوية و الداخل لحوض الترسيب إذا لم يكن بالإمكان تخفيض عمق الحمأة ضمن حوض الترسيب بزيادة معدل سحب الحمأة المعادة.

· زيادة سرعة التجهيزات الميكانيكية المخصصة لتجميع الحمأة بحوض الترسيب إن أمكن.

· تخفيض عمر الحمأة بزيادة معدل سحب الحمأة الفائضة.


*2- الرغوة Foaming*


هنالك ثلاثة أنواع من البكتريا الخيطية يمكن أن تسبب الرغوة في أنظمة الحمأة المنشطة و هي:

· نوكارديا (Nocardia sp.) و هي الأكثر شيوعا" و يحفز نموها وجود F/M منخفضة و عمر حمأة طويل و وجود الدهون و الزيوت و الشحوم و الجو الحار.

· مايكروثريكس (Microthrix) و هي الأقل شيوعا" و يحفز نموها وجود F/M منخفضة طويل و وجود الدهون و الزيوت و الشحوم و الجو البارد.

· النوع 1863 (Type 1863) و هي نادرة و يشجع نموها تركيز الأكسجين المنحل المنخفض و وجود الدهون و الشحوم و الزيوت و درجة pH المنخفضة.

هذه الأنواع من البكتيريا الخيطية يمكن أن تنتج رغوة لزجة و مستقرة و بنية اللون على سطح حوض التهوية و يمكن أن تنتقل إلى سطح حوض الترسيب و يمكنها الخروج أحيانا" مع المياه المعالجة النهائية. و هذه الرغوة ربما تسبب الإزعاج أو قد تسبب مشاكل جدية لعمليات تشغيل المحطة. في المناطق الباردة يمكن لهذه الرغوة أن تتجمد و لذا يتوجب إزالتها يدويا"، و في المناطق الحارة تسبب روائح كريهة. الصور بالشكل ( 1 ) تبين أحواض تبدو فيها الرغوة.
















صور تبين الرغوة الغير مرغوب فيها​ 
إن نمو بكتريا النوكارديا مرتبط بالجو الحار و بوجود الشحوم و الزيوت و الدهون ضمن المياه الملوثة المراد معالجتها و متعلق بعمر طويل للحمأة (عادة" أكبر من تسعة أيام) على الرغم من إمكانية نمو هذه البكتريا بعمر حمأة منخفض (يومان). 

في محطات المعالجة التي تعاني من الرغوة الناتجة عن بكتريا النوكارديا فإن السبب على الأغلب: 

• وصول تدفقات من الزيوت و الشحوم و الدهون مع المياه الملوثة الخام 

• إزالة ضعيفة أو عدم إزالة للخبث (Scum) 

• تدوير الخبث ضمن المحطة أكثر منه إزالتها من المحطة نهائيا" 

إن أفضل طريقة للتعامل مع رغوة النوكارديا هو منع الأسباب التي تؤدي لنمو هذه البكتريا و بالتالي حدوث الرغوة. 

و حالما تتشكل رغوة و يزداد انتشارها فإنه من الصعوبة بمكان إزالتها بسبب ما يلي: 

• لا يمكن تحطيم بنية الرغوة عبر استخدام المرشات المائية. 

• لا تستجيب رغوة النوكارديا للمواد الكيميائية المضادة للرغوة. 

• على الرغم من أن كلورة الحمأة المعادة مفيد و لكنه لا يزيل بكتريا النوكارديا حيث أن معظمها يكون داخل الندف و بذلك لا تتعرض لجرعات الكلور السامة. 

• زيادة معدل تصريف الحمأة الفائضة و لكن لهذا الأمر محاذيره بسبب أن الرغوة لا تصرف مع الحمأة و حتى لو تمت إزالة الرغوة و الخبث فإن المشاكل ستنتقل للوحدات اللاحقة مثل هواضم الحمأة و بالتالي يمكن لبكتريا النوكارديا و الخبث أن تعودان لبداية المحطة مع المياه الطافية في الهواضم. كما أن تخفيض عمر الحمأة لما دون التسعة أيام ربما يكون غير ملائم. 

و بحال ظهور الرغوة ضمن أحواض التهوية و الترسيب و عندما يراد معرفة السبب فيجب عندها أخذ عينة من الرغوة الطازجة المتشكلة حديثا" و من ثم توضع على شريحة نظيفة مخصصة للفحص الميكروسكوبي و بعد ذلك يتم وضع صباغ غرام (Gram Staining)على الشريحة. إذا كان اللون أزرق داكن أو أرجواني (الشكل 2) فإن هذا يشير إلى بكتريا النوكارديا و مايكروثريكس. تكون بكتريا النوكارديا قصيرة بينما المايكروثريكس فهي طويلة و رفيعة. 







الشكل (2) شريحة مجهرية لعينة من الرغوة الناتجة عن بكتريا النوكارديا و المايكروثريكس ​


و أما بالنسبة للبكتريا من النوع 1863 فإن اللون الناتج بعد وضع صبغ غرام على الشريحة الحاوية على الرغوة فهو اللون القرنفلي. و تتميز هذه البكتريا الخيطية بأنها طويلة و تبدو كخيط (سلك) محطم. 

إذا لم يكن سبب الرغوة هو البكتريا الخيطية فربما يكون السبب نقص المغذيات و يمكن التأكد من هذا مخبريا". 

لاتنسونا من خالص دعائكم.....


----------



## mohammedezzatmahm (11 يوليو 2011)

من الممكن ايضا مقاومة بكتريا الNocardia mareباستخدام نوع ايضا من الميكروبات


----------



## ssf_chemist (14 يوليو 2011)

كيف؟


----------



## خلوف العراقي (29 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م باسل وردان (11 أغسطس 2011)

يسلم هالايدين


----------

